# Enouragement



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 13, 2018)

Ok, this one is bit embarassing for me as I am not used to ask people for help.

I have a problem with a motivation, I draw badly, I can create stories without any problem but one picture is worth thousand  words. I try to draw but when I see how many artists can draw beautifuly I just get ashamed of myself. I would like to do commisions ( I will be honest I do not really even understand how it fully operates), exchange art, share my views and express myself through drawing. I know it takes time to "gid gud" but I cannot break this baricade, let's call it Motivational Barricade. I look at my drawing and all I see is less than average picture while I try my best to get what I want.

I look at many artist drawings and I wish I could draw the same way, It only ends up with me comparing my lack of skill to someone that draws for years. My girlfriend tells me that I shouldn't think like that as this way I only kill the motivation for drawing and fuck me she is right and i know it. The problem is i cannot stop. Is it envy?


I have a picture here for @PigMint waiting to be finished but I do not want to embarass myself. It has been ages since I told her I will draw it and it is here but I cannot get myself to finish it, motivation is dying. I do not want to look like lying scumbag but I also do not want to force myself to draw it as the picture might end up horribly.

I have few pictures drawn already and I would like to upload them but I am afraid of something, something that stops me from it.


Please help...

At least please tell me am I simply mental or not


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 13, 2018)

Im burning of embarassment right now


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 13, 2018)

I struggle with motivation sometimes too, here’s somethings that help me

1. Reward yourself throughout the process, like milestones, Ex: I’ll buy myself my favorite treat after completing this section

2. Take breaks from the project, don’t burn yourself out! Ex: 25min work 10min break, repeat

3. Don’t compare yourself to others
“Doesn’t matter where your on the ladder, but if your on it”

I’m sure your drawing will look amazing! I was nervous about mine, but after trying my best, it looks great to me! Hope this helps!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 13, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> I struggle with motivation sometimes too, here’s somethings that help me
> 
> 1. Reward yourself throughout the process, like milestones, Ex: I’ll buy myself my favorite treat after completing this section
> 
> ...



Thanks buddy, I feel bit idiotic even creating this thread. I feel like i am making the scene of something trivial but it is really putting me down.

I will try to upload few WIP's tommorow


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 13, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Thanks buddy, I feel bit idiotic even creating this thread. I feel like i am making the scene of something trivial but it is really putting me down.
> 
> I will try to upload few WIP's tommorow


Ok, excited to see them!


----------



## Daylen Gieg (Aug 13, 2018)

I used to have issues with keeping motivated to do artwork on a daily basis. I'm not sure when it stopped being an issue for me. But I'd second the person of giving yourself breaks or treating yourself to a change of pace. There are times when I'm just burned out from doing art (specifically drawing) so I either take a break with some gaming, or sewing 

But don't force it. Sometimes, the art block is your brain's way of telling you that you DO need to take a break :3

And it's a lethal thing to motivation to compare yourself to other artists. It's a really hard habit to break, that much is certain (I do it a lot and it makes me a hot mess of angst and procrastination XD). Instead, if you need to compare, compare to your current work to your older work. Sometimes, just seeing that you are growing is enough to push you through being stuck in a rut!

Best of luck, and just remember you're not alone. A lot of people are hard on themselves as artists! But with patience and practice, you can improve what you make


----------



## Zamietka (Aug 14, 2018)

Agreed with all of the above, I will just add: don't tell yourself you draw badly; tell yourself and everyone that you are still learning instead. People will understand!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 14, 2018)

You know what? I love you all. I was afraid I would be ignored but you actually made the difference.

I will return the favor one day


----------



## Xelwave (Aug 14, 2018)

Oh you sweetheart!!
Firstly- I do not _at all_ believe you are a ‘lying scumbag’ - no way! You ever so kindly offered me gift art in return- which is such a sweet gesture by the way! And I am just so excited to see what you come up with :3 And secondly- aaaall of these people here have said _exactly_ what I wanted to say beautifully!

Everyone, and I mean _everyone_, needs to be at this stage when they first start drawing- no one puts pencil to paper and pumps out a MonaLisa! (You should’ve seen my beginner drawings ;D)  So don’t you worry, it’s just taking the time to be patient with yourself, accept that you are learning and be eager to reach sensible goals you set yourself :3

I must stress- it may be boring, but learning anatomy is key! Learn the way the real body works and moves so you can then apply it to more toony styles/anthro shapes!  and don’t stress about finding ‘your style’- it’ll come to you I promise! Patience with yourself is key too 

Please, take your time with your beautiful gift, I promise I’m not impatient, I’m just so glad a character of mine could help in your art journey travels!! 

I’m so excited to watch your art grow ^^


----------



## Water Draco (Aug 14, 2018)

I'm having to learn to draw again and although it is can be frustrating, practice, patience and accepting what you have achieved rather berating what you feel that you have got wrong is important. 

If there's is something you find difficult breaking it down into simple forms/shapes and gradually building upon it can be a way of breaking through some of the stumbling blocks.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 14, 2018)

PigMint said:


> Oh you sweetheart!!
> Firstly- I do not _at all_ believe you are a ‘lying scumbag’ - no way! You ever so kindly offered me gift art in return- which is such a sweet gesture by the way! And I am just so excited to see what you come up with :3 And secondly- aaaall of these people here have said _exactly_ what I wanted to say beautifully!
> 
> Everyone, and I mean _everyone_, needs to be at this stage when they first start drawing- no one puts pencil to paper and pumps out a MonaLisa! (You should’ve seen my beginner drawings ;D)  So don’t you worry, it’s just taking the time to be patient with yourself, accept that you are learning and be eager to reach sensible goals you set yourself :3
> ...


I will do my best to... well do my best then
I will try to finish this picture soon. I just need to move to it


----------



## Pogo (Aug 14, 2018)

Once you get the first picture outta the way, It becomes a snow ball effect. You produce one maybe once in a blue moon then maybe two. Gradually you'll be free to make more as often as you like. But you just gotta make it past the stops at every hurdle.


----------



## Xelwave (Aug 14, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> I will do my best to... well do my best then
> I will try to finish this picture soon. I just need to move to it


Can’t wait my friend! 
And Pogo above is so right!


----------



## Fiorabeast (Aug 14, 2018)

Just think of it as leveling up in a game (if you play any games really...) as you are gaining experience points and the more you get them the more you are able to draw and produce easily, as well as gain some skills in the process. That 'motivation block' (as well as that art block) is that monster you need to somehow over come and defeat it so you can get that reward in the end. And everyone's way of learning and drawing is different, so just focus and power yourself up!
Besides, all of us 'good' artists first started out drawing  REALLY crappy then gained skills as we drew a lot and did a lot of new things so don't worry about it. 
The only time we kind of might get mad at you is if you... complain about not getting people to look at your art, and refuse to try and make your art better in someway... Because that's ego talking, and that's not good for your art really.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Aug 14, 2018)

Art is fucking hard and annoying and honestly, tedious most of the time.
Yet, despite that I'm a failure, here I am still trying.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 14, 2018)

As I said, as I did
Could you tell me your opinions? Do you see any progress? The scraps are the new ones and main gallery are the olds
Scraps Gallery for HistoricalyIncorrect -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Pogo (Aug 14, 2018)

The one with the helmet and glaive reminds me so much of darksouls 2 xD.

Its good. The concepts are cool. Keep at it.


----------



## Xelwave (Aug 15, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> As I said, as I did
> Could you tell me your opinions? Do you see any progress? The scraps are the new ones and main gallery are the olds
> Scraps Gallery for HistoricalyIncorrect -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


I can already see you’ve improved since I last saw your work  I like that you’re experimenting more with colour now, too! 
Like I say, everything gets easier once you learn anatomy and skeletons etc- but it’s still improving and it’s great to see!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 15, 2018)

PigMint said:


> I can already see you’ve improved since I last saw your work  I like that you’re experimenting more with colour now, too!
> Like I say, everything gets easier once you learn anatomy and skeletons etc- but it’s still improving and it’s great to see!


Thanks boss! I still would like to improve before i finish your picture. I cannot present a bad gift.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 16, 2018)

Pogo said:


> The one with the helmet and glaive reminds me so much of darksouls 2 xD.
> 
> Its good. The concepts are cool. Keep at it.


You really like it? You have no clue how happy it makes me


----------



## Pogo (Aug 16, 2018)

Yea I like it.
Also, that is one suave mustache.

You plan on makin' more historical inaccuracies with your drawings?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 16, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Yea I like it.
> Also, that is one suave mustache.
> 
> You plan on makin' more historical inaccuracies with your drawings?


Thanks for compliment 

Yes i plan to draw more historical stuff but i actually thought they would be more accurate but hey incorrectness is in my name.
I plan to draw, Teutonic Knight, Russian Cossack, French Fulisier, Polish Partisan and Austrain Roundshier. Do you have any ideas what could i draw?


----------



## Pogo (Aug 16, 2018)

No problem.

Since you already have plans why not mash up those centuries of history together, just picking out what chu got up there
Like a knight in russia or a austrain roundshier in france. 

But dont feel obligated to do all that, just draw what you wanna draw.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 16, 2018)

I


Pogo said:


> No problem.
> 
> Since you already have plans why not mash up those centuries of history together, just picking out what chu got up there
> Like a knight in a russia or a austrain roundshier in france.
> ...


 Will be madhing it up, even a time periods. First i need to draw better


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 16, 2018)

*Enouragement 
Enouragement
Enouragement 
Enouragement 
Enouragement 
Enouragement 
Enouragement
Enouragement 
Enouragement
Enouragement 
Enouragement 
Enouragement 
Enouragement 
Enouragement
Enouragement 
Enouragement
Enouragement 
Enouragement 
Enouragement 
Enouragement 
Enouragement*


----------



## Dongding (Aug 16, 2018)

I can critique you and give you a touch of advice if you want to PM me :3 Maybe even do an overlay to help adjust where your anatomy is lacking proper shape.


----------



## Xelwave (Aug 16, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Thanks boss! I still would like to improve before i finish your picture. I cannot present a bad gift.


Aw don’t worry about it being ‘bad’! People are constantly improving and I don’t see your work as bad at all! I know that anything you present will put a big smile on my face! ^^ 

Happy drawing!


----------

